# Detective Conan



## Madridi (Mar 10, 2016)

So I am a big fan of Detective Conan. The worst thing that ever happened to it was DCTP officially announcing that they are stopping with the translations due to licensing. Moonlighter came after DCTP. They were slower but provided us with the weekly episodes. Then all of a sudden they barely released any episodes and announced that crunchyroll picked the series up.

So what's the status? I haven't watched anything since then since I couldn't keep up with what was happening to the translation scene. Is it picked up by another group? Is there somewhere where I could find the 2 years worth of episodes or something.. I would really want to get back to it but I have no idea where to start and google doesn't seem to help guide me in the right direction.

Oh and btw, just to make clear, Iam not looking to stream any episodes. I collect a library of these so I'm looking to find the cleanest rips from whatever translation group (if any)

Thanks!


----------



## driverdis (Mar 13, 2016)

Episode 755 and up are licensed to Crunchyroll right now. it is still licensed by them so they put out new episodes for streaming every week as part of simulcast.

Netflix for some reason has episode 740-something (I forgot exactly) up to the the early 800s then no newer episodes for some reason.

Horriblesubs would be the sub group to look at as they rip stuff from Crunchyroll also.

I have downloaded episodes 1-742 back When I tried to have every episode on archive (I have seen roughly 600 of them) but then I ended up stuck and stopped once ML stopped subtitling the episodes after Crunchyroll licensed the show. I stream new episodes via Crunchyroll (I have premium) now as that is better than not watching any at all trying to track down subtitled episodes from subbers.


----------



## Madridi (Jul 3, 2016)

driverdis said:


> Episode 755 and up are licensed to Crunchyroll right now. it is still licensed by them so they put out new episodes for streaming every week as part of simulcast.
> 
> Netflix for some reason has episode 740-something (I forgot exactly) up to the the early 800s then no newer episodes for some reason.
> 
> ...


Somehow, I never saw this thread after 2 days passed without comments.

Thanks for the reply. I found a great website called kissanime that has horriblesubs episodes (I think?) but the thing is, they watermark their videos.

I know crunchyroll licensed it, and to make matters worse, detective Conan is not available to my region.

I have a netflix account, and I just searched it and couldn't find it. I would assume that once again, it's a region thing (found first 52 episodes actually, though I'd assume they are English)

I didn't get your last comment though, if horriblesubs have the episodes after licensing, why not have them for your library?

PS: do horriblesubs have a website or do I have to resort to torrenting and such?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 3, 2016)

horrible subs site just has torrent links to download and crappy low speed dd links

also 823 eps...
22 movies...


----------



## loco365 (Jul 3, 2016)

I really do need to get back on this, but I'm way too far behind to make it worth my time. I started watching it a few years ago, but I only got about 35 episodes in and kinda just got busy and stopped watching. It was really good too, but I couldn't commit to watching so many episodes.


----------



## Madridi (Jul 3, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> I really do need to get back on this, but I'm way too far behind to make it worth my time. I started watching it a few years ago, but I only got about 35 episodes in and kinda just got busy and stopped watching. It was really good too, but I couldn't commit to watching so many episodes.


Well I could tell you watch the movies (up to 19 released now + specials) and the main story, as most anime have A LOT of fillers. But detective Conan's fillers are not really fillers in my eyes, as the fillers are actually cases getting solved. It's just that those cases have nothing to do with main story lol.

That being said, if you do have have the time.. Watch it! You aren't in a rush to finish it soon or anything. Watching 2 episodes a day means you'll be done in a bout a year, and I'm sure you can watch more 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joe88 said:


> horrible subs site just has torrent links to download and crappy low speed dd links
> 
> also 823 eps...
> 22 movies...


Thanks, I just saw their website. I'll have to look at it closely tomorrow. And yes, 823 episodes so far.

So far it's only 19 movies released with 20 being released later in the year I believe. Where are you getting 22 from?


----------



## driverdis (Jul 3, 2016)

Madridi said:


> Somehow, I never saw this thread after 2 days passed without comments.
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I found a great website called kissanime that has horriblesubs episodes (I think?) but the thing is, they watermark their videos.
> 
> ...



Netflix lists it as Case Closed rather than Detective Conan because of licensing issues among other things.


----------



## Madridi (Jul 3, 2016)

driverdis said:


> Netflix lists it as Case Closed rather than Detective Conan because of licensing issues among other things.


Yeah I know. Not for my region though. Only first 52 episodes here


----------



## driverdis (Jul 3, 2016)

Madridi said:


> Yeah I know. Not for my region though. Only first 52 episodes here



That is all they have. they are not the first 52 episodes, the episodes begin in the 740's whereas Crunchyroll is 754.


----------



## Madridi (Jul 3, 2016)

driverdis said:


> That is all they have. they are not the first 52 episodes, the episodes begin in the 740's whereas Crunchyroll is 754.


You are right! It threw me off that they labeled it season 1 episode 1. Why on earth would they do that?

Just checked the first episode on there, and it's equivalent to episode 748

Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Madridi (Jul 6, 2016)

driverdis said:


> Episode 755 and up are licensed to Crunchyroll right now. it is still licensed by them so they put out new episodes for streaming every week as part of simulcast.
> 
> Netflix for some reason has episode 740-something (I forgot exactly) up to the the early 800s then no newer episodes for some reason.
> 
> ...


Ok so, I reworked my way downloading all latest episodes from horriblesub, missing M-L ones, and even going back to the first 123 episodes or something since it's apparently rereleased by CF&B .. According to Puto, it's better. You can read about it here if you're interested:
http://forums.dctp.ws/viewtopic.php?t=12132

Now, I'm hunting down some episodes, but I have no idea which group released it:
715
712-715 (in a single file, a special episode or something)
744-749

Can you direct me to where or who I should be searching?


----------

